# 2019 Nautic Star 215XTS



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2019 Nautic Star 215XTS being pushed by a Evinrude 150hp ETEC (15 HOURS!!) and is sitting on McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance ELITE Ti2 GPS/FF w/Navionics map chip, Minn Kota 80lb thrust 24v trolling motor w/batteries & on board battery charger w/110v plug, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Yamaha analog gauge package, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, (3) rear jump seats, removable pedestal Nautic Star fishing chair, transom livewell w/Max Air recirculator, gunnel rod storage, lean post w/fold down footrest – storage & rod holders, Igloo 94qt marine cooler, center console w/glovebox & rod holders, Sea-Dek helm pad, min-ship livewell w/max air recirculator, (2) lockable rod locker boxes, (2) insulated fish/dry storage boxes, removable pedestal Nautic Star fishing chair, anchor locker, blue LED deck lights, navigation lights and a spare tire for the trailer.

Practically brand new boat hardly even broken in. 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $42,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

